# Uncoupling



## janstey (Dec 8, 2010)

Hi All, I am a newbie trying to understand the uncoupling aspect of HO model railroading. I want to be able to move cars around in a yard without physically touching the cars. My Bachmann starter set (which I have added much more track to) came with an undertrack magnet for this purpose. Out of my 5 cars, I can only uncouple one car about 50% of the time by stopping the coupler over the magnet quickly, then changing directions. The other cars refuse to uncouple. Is there a better way to uncouple cars? Thanks! JeffA


----------



## sstlaure (Oct 12, 2010)

Get a coupler gage and make sure the trip pin is set at the right height. I also use the under track magnet type, but I think I'd like the ones you turn on/off better. 

Basically you pull the coupler connection you wish to uncouple over the magnet fwd, then reverse direction just enough to create slack between the cars, then reverse direction fwd again and the (2) couplers should uncouple. 

FYI...I have much better luck with Kadee couplers than with the Bachmann plastic couplers. I've converted most of my rolling stock to Kadees.

Also, if you're trying to do this around a curve, the radius needs to be very large. This works much better on a straight section of track.


----------



## TapRoot (Oct 3, 2010)

kadee #5's with Kadee #312 uncouplers are amazing

I even use them on 18" curves with success...


----------



## cabledawg (Nov 30, 2010)

I actually have the opposite problem in regards to Bachmann vs Kadee. My Kadee #148's have such sharp details that the couplers will hang up on each other at the end lip of the knuckle. The Bachmann plastic couplers dont have such a sharp lip that they come apart quite easily. But this is also an issue when running slow over the magnet unless I have alot of cars together. And you do have to watch those trip pins. Too high and they wont work as they should, but too low and they can short the track when they pass over a turnout. Lets just say it took me a few minutes to find that one :laugh:


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

I stopped using magnets long ago, switching to those long sandwich toothpicks with the curly cellophane hairdos...knuckle or horn/hook...just drop the point between the couplers and give them a clockwise twist. Works all day every day with no fuss.


----------



## nsr_civic (Jun 21, 2010)

just an idea for the more advanced dcc user.!
http://www.dccuncoupling.com/page1.htm


----------



## mr_x_ite_ment (Jun 22, 2009)

I do like shay said...just insert a skinny, sharp-pointed pick of some kind in between the couplers with a clock-wise twist. Works quite well.


----------



## jzrouterman (Nov 27, 2010)

mr_x_ite_ment said:


> I do like shay said...just insert a skinny, sharp-pointed pick of some kind in between the couplers with a clock-wise twist. Works quite well.


I'm to this point as well. I use an uncoupling tool. I stick it in between the couplers, and like Shay, I turn it clockwise, and presto! It works very well.

Routerman


----------

